# WME Lager tauschen



## Stemminator (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne meinen gebraucht erworbenen WME Rahmen zum beschichten geben und muss hier für die Lager aus dem Hinterbau entfernen. Wie gehe ich am besten vor und was sollte ich beachten?

Die Lager scheinen ja zu einer Seite hin Auspress-/schlagbar zu sein,  da sich zwischen den Lagen jeweils eine bewegliche Hülse befindet.  Habe sie jetzt mal mit WD40 eingesprüht, da ein Lager schon angefangen hat zu Rosten und wollte mich ggf.  morgen ans Werk machen.


----------



## C.Hill (20. Februar 2016)

Durchschlagen geht nicht... zwischen den Lagern ist ein Absatz im Rahmen. Die Lager musst du rausziehen oder schlagen. Die Scheibe zwischen den Lagern hat eine Aussparung, dort kannst du ansetzen. Durch das ansetzen am Innenring kann das Lager beschädigt werden.




 

Das linke Lager muss nach links, das rechte Lager nach rechts raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (20. Februar 2016)

Die Kerben hatte ich gesehen,  geht das denn problemlos mit einem  Schlitz "Schlagschraubenzieher"  bevor ich jetzt noch einen Innenabzieher kaufe?  Wird doch sicherlich verkanten?  

Bringt es etwas die Strebe zuvor mit einem Haushalts Föhn zu erwärmen? 

Schon mal danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Beppe (20. Februar 2016)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=301574441921&alt=web 

Schau dir mal dieses Set an, kostet echt nicht die Welt. Ich werde mir über kurz oder lang auch etwas vergleichbares zulegen.


----------



## C.Hill (20. Februar 2016)

so sieht da drin aus:





ich empfehle Spezialwerkzeug:



 
Den Kopf in die Ausparung der Scheibe und ggf. mit einer passenden Zweiten Schraube sichern. Dann kannst du diese immer etwas drehen und das Lager so gleichmäßig umlaufend rausschlagen. Sitzt nicht sonderlich fest und ging bei mir ohne Probleme.

Hab auch schon gelesen, dass man auch einen passenden Schwerlastdübel im Innenring verspannt und diesen dann zum herausziehen verwendet. Finde den passenden thread gerade nicht.


----------



## Beppe (20. Februar 2016)

Sorry das ist doch Pfusch vorm Herrn.  




Die paar Euro für ein passendes Tool sollten ja wohl noch drin sein.


----------



## kRoNiC (20. Februar 2016)

Leider geht das Kit nur bis 10mm runter. Die 628er Lager haben aber einen 8mm Innendurchmesser


----------



## Beppe (20. Februar 2016)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Leider geht das Kit nur bis 10mm runter. Die 628er Lager haben aber einen 8mm Innendurchmesser



Lieber Gott  ......	Ich hatte ein willkürliches Beispielset verlinkt....


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Innenabziehe...263071?hash=item43d9c3499f:g:WSoAAOSwstxVE5p7


----------



## Beppe (20. Februar 2016)

doppeltpost


----------



## C.Hill (20. Februar 2016)

Die verbauten Lager haben innen Ø12: 
* 6801 2RS bzw. 61801 2RS (12x21x5)*

Wenn man nicht weiß nach welchem Werkzeug man suchen muss, hilft man sich eben kurzerhand selbst. Finde ich nicht weniger intelligent. Um die paar Euro geht`s mir dabei nicht. Jetzt wo ich weiß, was der Profi nimmt, werde ich mir das mal anschauen.

Mein Vorschlag mit dem Schwerlastdübel ist sozusagen die DIY Variante vom Profiset. Es soll Leute geben, die Spaß daran haben. Gruß an alle MacGyvers


----------



## Stemminator (20. Februar 2016)

Unsere DIY Lösung sieht so aus,  wir hatten uns an einem Tool orientiert welches man bei diversen Online Händlern erwerben kann und mein Kumpel hat anhand der Lager Maße mal etwas gebastelt.  Für den Fall dann leider unbrauchbar.... 





Werde mir mal dieses Set bestellen und berichten - danke für die Tips!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (21. Februar 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Unsere DIY Lösung sieht so aus,  wir hatten uns an einem Tool orientiert welches man bei diversen Online Händlern erwerben kann und mein Kumpel hat anhand der Lager Maße mal etwas gebastelt.  Für den Fall dann leider unbrauchbar....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kann man damit denn auch ausziehen oder nur einpressen?


----------



## Beppe (21. Februar 2016)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Die verbauten Lager haben innen Ø12:
> * 6801 2RS bzw. 61801 2RS (12x21x5)*
> 
> Wenn man nicht weiß nach welchem Werkzeug man suchen muss, hilft man sich eben kurzerhand selbst. Finde ich nicht weniger intelligent. Um die paar Euro geht`s mir dabei nicht. Jetzt wo ich weiß, was der Profi nimmt, werde ich mir das mal anschauen.
> ...



DIY Werkzeuge hab ich bei meinen bisherigen Lagerwechseln auch genutzt, nur dass man die da einfacher auspressen konnte. Mit einem Mix aus Schraube, Mutter, gleichem Lager und Karosseriescheiben ging das bisher immer ohne einen Hammer hinzu zu ziehen.


----------



## Stemminator (24. Februar 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Kann man damit denn auch ausziehen oder nur einpressen?



Gehen tut beides, dafür wurden die passenden Matritzen gefräßt.  Das Tool müsste aber im Detail nochmal überarbeitet werden.


----------



## Stemminator (24. Februar 2016)

Also das Set ist angekommen,  war leider etwas schnell mit dem  bestellen und hatte mir das große Set bestellt.  Also das erste von Beppe gepostet ist vollkommen ausreichend. 

Mit dem Gleithammer waren die nach aussen sitzenden Lager schnell entfernt. An den nach 'innen" liegenden Lagern kann man aus Platzgründen nicht mit dem Gleithammer arbeiten,  da die Kettenstrebe im Weg ist.  Habe probiert das Lager heraus zu bekommen in dem ich den Spreizer anders herum, also von Innen am Lager Anschlag vorbei durch das Kugellager stecke, aufdrehe und mit dem Gleithammer heraus treibe.  

Das Funktioniert nur schleppend und auch nicht wirklich gleichmäßig,  so das das Lager vor dem herausarbeiten leicht verkantet ist. Wollte heut abend mal mit einem Haar Föhn die Strebe etwas erwärmen.  Habt ihr noch ein Idee?


----------



## Beppe (24. Februar 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Mit dem Gleithammer waren die nach aussen sitzenden Lager schnell entfernt. An den nach 'innen" liegenden Lagern kann man aus Platzgründen nicht mit dem Gleithammer arbeiten,  da die Kettenstrebe im Weg ist.  .......]



Kann mir das bildlich nicht ganz vorstellen. Ist das schwarze Klemmwerkzeug zu breit, passt es nicht zw die ggüberliegenden Lager des Hinterbaus?


----------



## Stemminator (24. Februar 2016)

Der Innenauszieher passt,  nur kann man den Gleithammer nicht ansetzen und für eine abziehvorrichtung ist kein Platz zum anlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (24. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht Eisspray aufs Lager ?


----------



## SchrottRox (24. Februar 2016)

Verstehe ich richtig, dass das innen liegende Lager nicht raus will? Und auf die herkömmliche Weise?, also passende Nuss, geeignete Unterlage und dann mit dem Hammer? Das Lager ist ja eh schon hin...


----------



## C.Hill (24. Februar 2016)

Das kannst du doch jetzt mit deinem selbstgebauten Werkzeug durchdrücken!?


----------



## Stemminator (28. Februar 2016)

Tadaaa,  habe es wie SchrottRox schrieb mit einer Nuss gemacht.  Zuvor habe ich die Steben mit einem Föhn erwärmt,  eine 12er Nuss falsch herum auf das Lager gelegt und den Schonhammer geschwungen.

Das DIY-Tool konnte ich nicht einsetzen,  da die Form zum Auspressen,  gleich dem Aussendurchmesser des Lagers kommt und der Lager Anschlag wieder im Weg ist.

Jetzt kann der Rahmen ja bald zum Pulvern gehen. Danke an alle für die Hilfe!


----------



## Beppe (29. Februar 2016)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Jetzt kann der Rahmen ja bald zum Pulvern gehen.



Super.
Der Wunsch meinen Rahmen zu eloxieren, poppt bei mir immer wieder auf. Kurzzeitig, als mehere Rahmen bei Ebay angeboten wurden, hatte ich vor einen 2. zu kaufen, diesen ohne Zeitdruck einzufärben und dann bei Gelegenheit umzubauen.
Irgendwie kam immer etwas dazwischen....

Hier wurde mal geschrieben, dass der Rahmen klar lackiert ist, was ich immer noch nicht recht glauben kann. Hast Du das geprüft, kannst Du das bestätigen, falls ja lässt Du ihn beim Eloxierer entlacken?

Grüße und viel Erfolg


----------



## Stemminator (1. März 2016)

Die Bestätigung das der Rahmen Klar lackiert sei wurde ja von Offizieller Seite bestätigt. Bis dahin habe ich auch gedacht das der Rahmen Unlackiert sei...  

Wollte ihn eigentlich Glasperlen strahlen lassen,  aber der Pulver Betrieb wo ich den Rahmen beschichten lassen möchte bietet wohl nur Chemisches entlacken an.  Da er sehr viele Felgen beschichtet und ein hier ansässiger Fahrrad laden auch seine Bikes dorthin gibt um Kundenwünsche zu erfüllen bin ich da ganz zuversichtlich.  Habe mich aber für das Pulvern entschieden,  da man Farblich ja einen sehr großen Spielraum hat.

Hier mal die WME's von zwei bekannten.


----------



## Stemminator (8. April 2016)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Einpressen,  funktioniert super "smooth"  mit der Vorrichtung.


----------



## Stemminator (18. April 2016)

Wollte eigentlich gestern die Hauptlager einpressen und hatte mir hierfür eine DiY Lösung zusammen gestellt,  da die vorhandene Lösung nicht passt.  Lager ins Gefrierfach, nach ein paar Stunden wieder raus genommen, WD40 in den Lagersitz, Lager eingepresst und die laufen wie ein Sack Nüsse...   Versteh nicht ganz wo die Spannung herkommen soll,  der Lagersitz ist frei von Farbe usw.  Beim Einpressen sollte sich die Kraft ja durch die 24mm Scheibe auch auf das ganze Lager verteilen.


----------



## C.Hill (18. April 2016)

Sind das neue Lager oder waren die schonmal drin? Kann es sein, dass du sie beim Auspressen über den Innenring beschädigt hast?
Das Gefrierfach würde ich auch weglassen.
Die Scheiben deines Werkzeug sind evtl. zu "weich". Dann drückst du schön auf den Innenring und das Lager ist hin. => Scheiben aufbohren oder eine passende Stecknuss verwenden, die nur auf den Außenring drückt.


----------



## Stemminator (18. April 2016)

Sind neue SKF Lager gewesen,  denke das die hin sind nach dem Wieder raus schlagen. Habe jetzt mal einen neuen Satz bestellt.

Das die Scheibe letzten Endes zu schwach war habe ich auch schon überlegt, würde nicht mehrere Scheiben Abhilfe bringen? Mal schauen ob ich eine passende Nuss finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (21. April 2016)

Also,  versuch nummer zwei mit der Nuss hat auch nicht funktioniert...  Werde es zum CW Händler geben,  vielleicht hat der mehr Glück.

Lager mit dem Schonhammer und einem passenden Klotz vorsichtig eingetrieben bis es wenige mm aus dem Lagersitz heraus ragte.... Funktioniert/läuft einwandfrei rund.... Rest mit dem Gewinde und der 17er Nuss bis zum Anschlag eingezogen und es läuft wieder wie ein Sack Nüsse.   

Mal gespannt ob der Händler es hin bekommt.


----------



## Stemminator (6. Mai 2016)

Also der Rahmen ist laut Händler wohl auf dem Weg zu Hartje,  bin ja mal gespannt ob ich in Wipperfürth an den Start gehen kann.


----------



## SchrottRox (8. Februar 2017)

Nabend zusammen,

nun werde ich wohl auch noch vor der Saison sämtliche Lager vom Hinterbau tauschen müssen 
Ich war auch im Mai letzten Jahres vom Hochwasser betroffen (Nähe Braunsbach...) und das Radel lag (schwamm) vielleicht eine Stunde in der Hochwasserbrühe.
Unfassbar, aber ich musste schon sämtliche Lager aus den Laufrädern tauschen, das Tretlager war defekt und die Steuerlager laufen auch schon rauh. Jetzt fängt es beim Einfedern zum Knacksen an...sehr vermutlich auch hier (mindestens) eines der Lager angegriffen  Hätte mir das einer erzählt, hätte ich das nicht geglaubt...
Jetzt zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen: Weiß jemand wieviele Lager und welche Typen insgesamt im ganzen Hinterbau eingebaut sind?

Danke schon mal,
Al


----------



## 9bikerider9 (8. Februar 2017)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> nun werde ich wohl auch noch vor der Saison sämtliche Lager vom Hinterbau tauschen müssen
> Ich war auch im Mai letzten Jahres vom Hochwasser betroffen (Nähe Braunsbach...) und das Radel lag (schwamm) vielleicht eine Stunde in der Hochwasserbrühe.
> ...



Alle kann ich dir leider nicht nennen, aber die über dem Tretlager sind 6802 2RS 24x15x5 und dieselben müssten auch in der Wippe sein.

Edit: Ich hab den Alurahmen, da sollte es aber keine Unterschiede geben.


----------



## SchrottRox (8. Februar 2017)

9bikerider9 schrieb:


> Alle kann ich dir leider nicht nennen, aber die über dem Tretlager sind 6802 2RS 24x15x5 und dieselben müssten auch in der Wippe sein.



Danke Dir, in der Wippe (Rocker) sind laut diesem Thread 6801 2RS (12x21x5) eingebaut. Nur die Stückzahlen wären auch noch interessant, möchte nicht zwei Mal bestellen...


----------



## 9bikerider9 (8. Februar 2017)

Garantieren kann ich dir nur die Maße der Lager über dem Tretlager, bei der Wippe habe ich mich darauf bezogen:



C.Hill schrieb:


> Sind auf jedenfall die gleichen wie in der Wippe. Ohne Gewähr: 6802 2RS 24x15x5 wenn ich mich ch nicht irre.



Über dem Tretlager sind es 2 Lager. Den Rest kann dir evtl. @Stemminator oder @Waldfabi sagen.


----------



## 9bikerider9 (8. Februar 2017)

Wenn du genau schaust müsstest du eigentlich alles finden können, ich hab leider nichts besser aufgelöstes.


----------



## Stemminator (9. Februar 2017)

Sind sechs + vier,  die zwei Lager Bezeichnungen müsste ich morgen früh nochmal raus suchen. Würde NKE Lager bestellen,  sind preiswerter als die SKF!

Edit:
*horst link *(4x): 61801 2RS

*hauptlager* (2x): 61802 2RS

*rockerlager* (4x): 61802 2RS


----------



## SchrottRox (9. Februar 2017)

Ihr seit spitze! Danke euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (9. Februar 2017)

Kann dir noch das folgende Fett empfehlen!  Das du den lagern gleich ne ordentliche Packung verpasst.

LINK:
https://euro-industry.com/main.php?...0581&lang=de&gclid=COTb28-QmswCFRKNGwoddsUPAA


----------



## Waldfabi (9. Februar 2017)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Sind sechs + vier,  die zwei Lager Bezeichnungen müsste ich morgen früh nochmal raus suchen. Würde NKE Lager bestellen,  sind preiswerter als die SKF!
> 
> Edit:
> *horst link *(4x): 61801 2RS
> ...





Genau so isses 

Anzugsdrehmomente:


----------



## SchrottRox (9. Februar 2017)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Kann dir noch das folgende Fett empfehlen!  Das du den lagern gleich ne ordentliche Packung verpasst.
> 
> LINK:
> https://euro-industry.com/main.php?...0581&lang=de&gclid=COTb28-QmswCFRKNGwoddsUPAA


 
Jawoll - das ist auch immer das Erste, was ich bei Kugellagern mache 
(wir stellen Synchronmotoren her, da wo ich arbeite und befüllen die (großen) Lager auch selbst...)


----------

